# Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Der erste deutsche Trailer ist da!



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Der erste deutsche Trailer ist da!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

Mads Mikkelsen in allen Ehren - aber Johnny Depp passte schon sehr gut in die Rolle. Wobei ich es Mads zutraue, dass er die Rolle auch perfekt spielt.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2021)

Jap seh ich genauso.... sehr schade um Johnny Depp. Mikkelsen wird das sicher super machen, aber rein so von den ersten Eindrücken fehlt irgendwie dieses leichte "Irre" im Blick von Grindelwald das man bisher bei Depps Darbietung gesehen hat.


----------

